# Center console lock



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

Well my key will not work on my center console lock, I need to get it open so I can clean it up.
What is the best was to pick, drill or what ever to get the thing open with out doing any damage, 
thanks


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

I would probably run it to a lock smith key shop. That soft catch area is easy to mess up.. Good Luck!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

+1...I have to take mine to get it keyed to my original keys as its a column to console conversion, if you destroy it your new one will not match your key set


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If you remove the console from the car, turn it upside down, and take the plastic base apart, you can open the latch, and/or remove the whole lock.


----------

